# New member



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hiya to you all, my name is Anne and my husband John and I live in Scotland and we are taking early retirement at the end of this year and we are looking to relocate to the Paphos area . we have joined the forum and would love to chat to you all in the next few months (still getting used to the forum setup, not being great on the computer)We want to rent initially possibly from March /October next year can anyone tell us is this possible or do you have to take rental for a year +.
thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Anne, welcome to the forum.
Many people rent for months to give them time to decide which area is best for them.
I don't see it being a big problem.

Feel Free to ask any questions you have and we will do our best to answer them.
Do take time to read some of the older threads though as you may find many o your questions have already been asked and answers. This may then lead to other questions you want answered.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks Veronica, will do and will be in touch soon x


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Anne

We're also from Scotlandand have just returned from a short trip to Paphos looking for a holiday apt. The people on the forum have been fab & answered lots of my daft questions. We met a few expats on our journey most of whom rented beforehand (or picked an area then moved as it wasn't for them).

Good luck on your hunt & hope it works out for us all &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum. It's always better to rent first to be sure you actually like living in Cyprus. Plenty of choice around.


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks Ali G999 its quite daunting , but exciting hopefully coming out in sept maybe before if poss t look around so will have lots of Q's thanks


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

GSmith, thanks cant wait


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

We retired here last July and would suggest that unless you've previously visited here in winter you think of renting for12 months, some areas are almost deserted from November, it certainly surprised us just how much closes down.

Good luck whatever you decide on


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.
I’m John and my wife’s Anne.
At this moment in time it’s a renters market, you haven’t said which areas you are interested in but it doesn't really matter, there are villas and apartments to be had everywhere.
Near the coast you’ll have high humidity in summer and in the mountains it’s colder in winter, the decision to rent is the right one but I would suggest grabbing one of the cheap flights and nip over for a week or two to have a quick recce.
I could give you more details on places that I’ve seen for rent but I’m not allowed to (I keep getting told off) but once you are here you’ll see them for yourself.

John


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks Johnoddy,we are hoping to come only between march and October, and to rent only as we want to keep our house here in Scotland, we love the heat we would like a small villa ideally but maybe an apartment but only if owner occupied , we didn't want to have different holidaymakers staying in the apartment next door every week , within walking distance of shops tavernas etc, maybe within say 20 min walk preferably not too hilly, we like to mix with everyone, join in so if you can think of any areas offhand please let us know coming out in sept for 2/3 wks to look thanks for you input
anne and john


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks mapa we think definitely between march and oct we like our heat, and that way we can keep our house here thanks anne and john


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Anne,
Most landlords like you to sign-up to a 12 month lease, I’m sure Veronica will correct me if I’m wrong, but like I said “it’s a renters market” and I’m sure a landlord would except a 9 month contract instead of an empty property, you just have to shop around. The one thing I tell everybody is; before you make-up your mind on a property visit it at different times of the day and look for things like excessive traffic, barking dogs or noisy neighbours, these are some of the things that can ruin your idyllic choice.
To avoid “holiday makers” I would, in that case, stay away from complexes and plumb for either a private apartment block or a villa, there are plenty of areas you can choose from and I am sure someone who actually likes Paphos will advise you better than I could.

John


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

We live in Mandriva near the airport and about 10 min drive along the motorway to Paphos town. It's surrounded by flat farmland within walking distance of the sea (gravel beach). Residents are a mix of Cypriots and expats boosted during the summer by holiday visitors. In the village square there are tavernas, supermarket, hairdresser. There are both villas and apartments in the area and one complex - Aphrodite Sands - has spa and gym facilities if you want them. 

We initially rented an apartment on a complex here while we searched for our villa and the majority where either owner occupied or owned and used only by family members.

Not far from Mandria is the village of Kouklia which is also lovely but up a hill, although the central part of the village is flat. I can't remember seeing much in the way of rental properties on any of the agents websites though. 

Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The problem with March to October is that it is not long term as such but you would not want to be paying short term rental rates. Most landlords would not be happy knowingly renting for that length of time at long term rates especially as that is the main holiday season.
My advice is don,t tell them that you only want it till October. Many many people leave long before their 12 month contracts are up because they are not with the property or the for one reason or another.
Take a 12 month rental and leave when you time is up and be willing to lose your deposit. Still much much. Cheaper in the long run than taking a short term let at higher rates.


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

hi Johnoddy someone replied to our last post don't know if it was yourself re areas to live etc,if it was please send again message got deleted b4 reading unfortunately ta


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

The choice of area is as varied as the people who live in them!
You say you like the heat so that would make it a coastal location, Paphos has many very nice areas it also has some that people avoid like the plague. In summer Paphos is packed with holidaymakers and also has very high humidity.
Polis has less holidaymakers and the humidity isn’t as fierce, rents tend to be slightly cheaper and the nightlife isn’t “bar street” or nightclubs. Argaka you can get a beach front villa for around €550 pcm and you have a couple of “English” pubs.
I could go on but someone would always say “You missed out....this area” My personal choice is away from all of it, we live in the mountains and love it, slightly colder in winter but so much more comfortable in summer and we do not suffer from noisy neighbours, drunken tourists or barking dogs, we also pay a lot less rent for a lot more property. We’re 20 minutes to either Paphos or Polis if we feel like self-harming ourselves! 

Oh and please call me John.....less formal


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks John for that info will look up these places , in fact thanks to all who replied so much to look at will be in touch soon


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hiya folks, our holiday to Egypt in may has been cancelled, so now we think we will come over to Paphos, and look around, but so we don't loose some of our money we have to book through our tour operator, so we have narrowed it down we think to a few hotels,
1/ Sensimar Bay by Atlantica which is A/I
2/Helios Bay S/C
3/Akti Beach Village resort A/I
all have good reports on trip advisor but are they close to areas to look for rental property, or are they miles out, has anyone seen these or know anything about where they are, also roughly how much can you expect to pay for a evening meal out for 2.
We are looking at banks out there,for when we move are we better leaving our money in a bank here in Scotland and using a cash card in paphos, and what bank our there would you recommend if reqd .
thanks anne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aj59 said:


> Hiya folks, our holiday to Egypt in may has been cancelled, so now we think we will come over to Paphos, and look around, but so we don't loose some of our money we have to book through our tour operator, so we have narrowed it down we think to a few hotels,
> 1/ Sensimar Bay by Atlantica which is A/I
> 2/Helios Bay S/C
> 3/Akti Beach Village resort A/I
> ...


Sensimar bay is in Limassol not paphos.
Helios always has a terrible sewage smell as you drive past it.
Akti village is fine.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Helios Bay Hotel is quite a distance from the centre of Paphos but it is in a tourist area
Akti Beach Village resort is at the very far end of Tomb of the Kings Ave and is one of those “in the middle areas” other than the resort’s amenities you have a fair walk to anywhere of interest 
As Veroncia said Sensimar Bay Hotel is in Limmisol.

Having not stayed at the hotels I cannot comment on them but of the two Helios Bay is in the better area but is not in Paphos as such. For either area I would suggest you hire a car, that way you can get around to look at properties.
Between the hotels and Paphos there are plenty of complexes for you to look at…..it all depends on what you want.


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks john think we are going with Akti beach hotel,and will look around so difficult when you are not familiar with the area but once we are there , never hired a car abroad obviously need my licence but do we need copies of anything else and do you pay for car ins for the duration of hire out there thanks
anne


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

aj59 said:


> Thanks john think we are going with Akti beach hotel,and will look around so difficult when you are not familiar with the area but once we are there , never hired a car abroad obviously need my licence but do we need copies of anything else and do you pay for car ins for the duration of hire out there thanks
> anne


Hey, Jennifer from Scotland/ Israel, we are looking at houses here just now (in Paphos are)and hired a car at Larnaca. All you need is British
License and sheet of paper that comes with it. Car insurance is up to you; I paid 115euros for 6 days and that included Full Cover ( you can pick cheaper coverage of you want)at Larnaca airport. Fuel is cheap here and obviously drive on left so easy enough. Good luck and hope
Home hunting goes well!! Jen


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aj59 said:


> Thanks john think we are going with Akti beach hotel,and will look around so difficult when you are not familiar with the area but once we are there , never hired a car abroad obviously need my licence but do we need copies of anything else and do you pay for car ins for the duration of hire out there thanks
> anne


Akti beach is definitely a better choice than Helios . A nice hotel and no sewage smell.
We know most of the hotels in the paphos area as we tend to have had clients staying in many different ones.


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

thankyou Jennifer for that its a big help


----------



## aj59 (Feb 4, 2016)

thankyou Veronica grt to know hotel should be fine gonna be a busy holiday


----------

